# AISC Seismic Provisions



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 8, 2014)

So, I have the lateral coming up in April. Digging around the office I have the 2005 supplement No. 1 version of AISC 341-05. The required documents list for 2014 lists that the second printing (2006) or the third printing (2008) are the standards used.

Do I really need to buy the new version or is my standard sufficient for the test criteria?


----------



## McEngr (Jan 8, 2014)

You need to buy the new version - because you are asking it shows that you haven't studied.  AISC will likely allow you to trade in your earlier release for a later one if you call them.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jan 9, 2014)

Nope, starting my study regimen this weekend (and then vanishing for 3 months till exam time). I'm a little later getting to it this year but having put in one whole year of study for Vertical Forces and then passing that has (hopefully) justified a little lazy.

I'll give AISC a call, even if I have to buy it outright that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 9, 2014)

good luck pirate! studying those example problems will go a long, long way with your studying


----------

